# Spicy Noodles~!



## m410k (Jan 11, 2015)

Today i will introduce Korean Spicy Noodles.
It's so simple to make.
Let's try it~!

materials:noodles, sesame oil, gochujang(red pepper paste), hot Pepper
Kimchi

First step,
In a large pot, noodles with water and bring to a boil. 
About 15minuets in boiling water.
And then that takes the dishes.




Second step,
Put in slice kimchi, sesame oil, gochujang(red pepper paste) and  slice hot Pepper



Last step,
Now you just mix it and enjoy~!


----------



## CraigC (Jan 11, 2015)

m410k said:


> Today i will introduce Korean Spicy Noodles.
> It's so simple to make.
> Let's try it~!
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this! What kind of kimchi do you use?


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice, we used to live right by a great Korean restaurant, I used to order Nacji Bokum and ho pang  my wife ordered oisobagi and ho teok, I may be spelling them wrong, but we ordered that stuff at least once a week back then, it was so good and unlike anything I have ever tasted since...  Sadly we revisted the "old" neighborhood about 2 years ago and they were gone, they were there for a long time, but the owners were an older couple, now its a buffet with nothing that resembles what used to be there   ...

You know whats funny I never thought about remaking them items myself until your post, I remake everything, lol and try all kinds of new stuff, but hardly ever if ever asian food, and I love asian food...   Wow I think I just learned something about my self, lol...


----------



## m410k (Jan 13, 2015)

Cooking4to said:


> Very nice, we used to live right by a great Korean restaurant, I used to order Nacji Bokum and ho pang  my wife ordered oisobagi and ho teok, I may be spelling them wrong, but we ordered that stuff at least once a week back then, it was so good and unlike anything I have ever tasted since...  Sadly we revisted the "old" neighborhood about 2 years ago and they were gone, they were there for a long time, but the owners were an older couple, now its a buffet with nothing that resembles what used to be there   ...
> 
> You know whats funny I never thought about remaking them items myself until your post, I remake everything, lol and try all kinds of new stuff, but hardly ever if ever asian food, and I love asian food...   Wow I think I just learned something about my self, lol...


First of all really appreciate of your loving asian food.
If you have any questions, plz inform me~!
I will help you


----------

